# Maggie "Moo"



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi everyone!

I'm testing this out to see if it works before I post more. This is a silly picture of my little Maggie.


----------



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh, **** ... just a big RED X! If anyone wants to see ALL my cats, please head to the "Cat Photos" section. 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Try this:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe, what a close up! <<))


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

So this is Maggie? Hmm she must be eating something delicious  She is a sweet looking girl


----------



## lunamystique (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks, Padunk!! I'll have to try to figure it out again later.

Ioana, Maggie is always eating, be it delicious or not, hence her nickname Maggie "Moo."  She's probably licking Vicks Vaporub in this one. She loves that stuff.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yummm.... maggie moos ice cream, I love that ice cream shop!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

ha! Funny pic. Sassy looking cat.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I thought that only hound dogs eat just about anything and the finicky cats do not lower themselves to such acts. Maggie Moo must be the among the exceptions to this rule


----------



## Jbabee79 (Dec 31, 2003)

whoa! that picture is funny!. very cute kitty!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

*...*

WOW...Look at that tongue lol. That is a once in a lifetime shot right there. I always have a perfect picture lined and then JUST as I click the button the cat moves and so goes my wonderful photo. Oh well.

:idea:


----------

